# Mass Transit/ Hayride Logistics?



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys, we are working on 2008's plan for The Devil's Den and we are looking at adding some type of ride from the parking lot to the Que area and then a ride back to the parking lot. Last year we had patrons park in the field adjacent to the woods where they walked through to the House. This year we have access to about a 1/2 mile walking, hiking, biking trail to and from the Que area at the woods, and we think we could bring more business in if we offered some sort of hayride, but we are having a heck of a time with the logistics of it. What do we pull it with, what type of trailer, how many do we need so we don't cause a bottleneck etc....If anyone has ANY info or advice they could provide, it would be greatly appreciated. We feel that if we can offer more to the customer that we can bring additional business and make more money while having satisfied customers. Anybody have any experience with this? What can we use to pull a trailer, and what kind of trailer, and do we need to buy or rent or build a trailer?
What do you think? I know some haunts use small trams.....where does one find info on these?


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you have contacts with any local farmers? Halloween is probably pretty well in their off season, perhaps you could rent a couple of tractors and flatbed trailers as well as their services as drivers. 

I went on a haunted hayride a few years back where they just built a couple of simple benches back-to-back on the flat trailer. It worked out quite well. I imagine a bunch of hay bales would also work well.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input......we are going to have to rent the trailers for sure and possibly the tractors. We need to be able to have a number (ie..dollar amount) to be able to tie this into our business plan for this years financial planning and we are not quite sure how to do this.......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what about a haywagon you can usually get about 20 or so on those and they are fun , we have used those in some bar runs pulled it with a truck.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Lilly said:


> what about a haywagon you can usually get about 20 or so on those and they are fun , we have used those in some bar runs pulled it with a truck.


...Where does one go about finding a HAYWAGON? I don't have many farms around, but if you know somewhere I might look, I would really appreciate it. Thanks for the input......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe check local papers...
craigslist
check out auctions in your area also
I don't know where you are from that may help in the search


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey we have a hayride by us. I must say they don't do that great of job with it because it seems as if they shoot for length more than quality. The haywagon is pulled by a tractor with 2 benches in the middle that you just sit back to back with. One thing that works really really great are chainsaws, you have the actors wind them up and bring them down on the bench right in between 2 people and it actually works pretty good. In my opinion hay rides aren't all that scary though so you're really gonna have to do a great job with that. One other thing they did that was good was a samara scene from the ring. They had a well and a big strobe on her then when you drove by she came out and was really good at acting then slowly came towards the trailer and jumped on. That's about all I got, hope it helps.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I appreciate the input, but I think I might not have explained what i was looking for. We are not trying to add a Haunted Hayride to our Haunted Attraction. We are trying to find a way to move people from the parking area to a staging area approximately 1/4 mile away. We thought using a "Hayride" would add an interesting touch to the overall experience, however you will not have anyone attempting to scare you. More or less it will provide atmosphere and make people feel uncomfortable as they are being carried off into the fields to walk to the Haunted house.....just need ides on how to accomplish the "mass transit". Thanks again for everybody's help, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a hayride for every haunt....I use a regular 5' x 10' flatbed single axel trailer, purchased mine at Home Depot. (the kind that you see contractors pulling all the time). It is rated to carry 3000lbs, so it's really hard to overload it. It's small enough to be safe, large enough to hold about 15 -20 people per trip. I use my farm tractor to pull it around my 6 acres for halloween, but pull it around the streets all the time with my Toyota van. It's easy to turn and back-up. I place bales of hay inside along the front and sides of the trailer for folks to sit on and to add to the atmosphire. Everyone loves to ride and there is always a line of people waiting to ride. I usually get 1 or 2 of my brother-in-laws to take truns driving so that I can check on the haunted woods.

So-- I would think that 2 small trailers (one coming and one going) can each move about 20 people every trip in about 5 -8 min. I am sure that most rental places will rent you a trailer or you may have friends that will loan you a trailer. Any pick-up truck with a towing ball could easly pull that trailer. Or find a grass cutting guy that has a bush hog type tractor and pay him $20. an hour to pull HIS trailer with a cool looking farm type tractor. 

I have also seen tram style trailers offered for rent at the golfcart place near our home. They look like the ones you would see at Disney or someplace like that. Maybe hold about 10-15 people, and I'm sure that they can be pulled by a car or pick-up. Or maybe you could rent a golfcart that can pull them. You could probably hook two of those things together and pull them with a tractor. I'm not sure how much that would cost because I have never asked, but I have seen them at 3 out of 4 golfcart stores I go to.

So good luck John...I know that you can do it...just drive slow and make everyone SIT DOWN ! It may be a good idea to have a driver and a spotter that rides in the back of the truck to watch your riders so that the driver can drive. (my little niece is my spotter). You may want to check into your insurance...dealing with the public can be tricky.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, that was some great info beelce. We have got one trailer lined up now, and a 18' flatbed. We may build it up and use it. Still need to find a tractor of some sort. We will indeed add this to our general Liability policy next year. I am curious as to how much our insurance will go up with this addition....thanks again.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

No problem John...Hope you have a great ride.


----------

